# WTB : Blackjack Chewing Gum.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

No idea where to put this so I threw it in here. A while ago Terry (Ejgarnut) bombed Tash & I. One of the treats included was a pack of BlackJack Chewing Gum. Tash is a liquorice nut and this gum cannot be bought here in Australia. Anyone know what these cost per pack and would anyone be willing to send her a reasonable quantity, at my expense of course? Just LMK & I'll peepal the funds. Thankyou for the help fine Puffers.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I can get this stuff if I look around... I think it's often for sale at Uwajimaya. I can probably get by there sometime this week.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I have 60-packs coming, will that be enough ? :dunno:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a local store that usually has some, i will go by tomorrow on my way home from work and see if they got any.....

Nevermind..... i called my GF and she went by and said they didn't have it anymore... she likes the stuff too!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's some interesting information about Blackjack. While it's not currently in production, I've seen several online retailers that have it in stock. I don't know if any ship to Australia, but it would never hurt to try.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy cow! I just did a quick check on cost. If I bought 3 boxes (60 packs) and had them shipped to me, that cost would be about $10US less than the cost for me to ship them to Oz. That is some pricey shipping.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for the help. I'm doing my research now. :bowdown:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

There's an old candy shop inside Parkway Mall in SD that always has olde tyme Gum. I have a pack of Teaberry from there still, it's awesome!

YouTube - Teaberry Gum Commercial 1960's Herb Alpert Teaberry Shuffle


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This has been sorted by a kind brother & can be closed up by the Mod team if they so wish. Thanks all.


----------

